
CNBC password tester: HTTP, shared with advertisers, stored on Google - thesimon
https://nakedsecurity.sophos.com/2016/03/31/beware-the-password-testing-tool-that-saved-and-shared-your-passwords/
======
r00fus
Is it really so simple that it was a password testing tool or was it
maliciously and surreptitiously sweeping up naive readers' passwords ?

